# Any good finds this weekend?



## accountantadam (Sep 19, 2011)

Went to a concert saturday in Columbus, hit a couple yard sales on the way up. Found a small mccoy bowl and 4 cast iron banks. Found a flea market sunday on the way back, bought a nice stack of license plates, a postal scale from 1968, and a book on calculating interest tables. Anybody else come up with anything good?


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

Acct---slim pickings for me. I got a 1935 Conoco U.S. map book (binder type) a war rations booklet, a Victory (1943) tax booklet. About 5 lbs of scrap brass items, some scrap aluminum cookie sheets, a key chain some military pins, Shell oil presidential brass collector coins and 2 new master padlocks for a buck each.

 Probably hit 20-25 total sales with I think 3 I bought from. Including a church rummage that was my first or second church dud. rarely do I not come alway with all the aluminum pans and brass items or electric cords.

 Next weekend were going to have the man cave sale here so I hope to get rid of some things.


----------



## Olrik (Sep 19, 2011)

I got some soda bottles which are full and so sodas from france and also a few beer and 2 milks and some insulators. Hit antique places and an auction will take pics at a latter time


----------



## VTdigger (Sep 19, 2011)

I had a few good finds.  First I bought  Cushman colonial  end table, Cushman was a furniture manufacturer from 1892-1971. The colonial line ran from the 30's to the 60's. the old factory in North Bennington is about a 15 minute drive from my house and the site of my first full time job that makes plastic hangers now. this one had the brass tag that people used to take off.  at a different sale I found 2 1880's-90's perfume bottles,both different brands, a Berkshire (Mass.) soda or water from 1095-18, a Dr. Pierces golden medical discovery and a nice porcelain winged lion soap holder from an unknown maker.
 It was my last sales of the year so it was cool to finish with some good finds.
 to top the weekend off I found a new digging spot with bottles from the teen early 20's it was unexpected and I had no tools, only some strong sticks to poke around with but it's looks good and I can't wait until Saturday when I can dig it proper hopefully they'll be some good stuff.


----------



## xxfollyxx (Sep 19, 2011)

Picked up this cool BOY SCOUT BOOK  for 2 bucks. Never any luck finding good bottles at yardsales around here, only see commons.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Sep 19, 2011)

At a flea market I bought an original 1754 Dutch East India company coin that circlulated in manhatten.


----------



## lil digger (Sep 19, 2011)

yea i got a bunch of blobs and 2 iron pontil historical flasks at our flea market.[]


----------



## accountantadam (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds like you guys had some luck this weekend!. Glad to hear some of you are finding bottles. I didn't see anything but overpriced commons  this weekend.
  Folly-I like that book, don't think i've seen one before
 VTdigger - Is  that cushman furniture rare? Is all of their stuff marked?
 MI - Wish I was closer, I'd hit that mancave sale up.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 21, 2011)

You guys get some nice finds. I never see bottles at rummage sales here. Other than those bottles that people put water/oil and spices and junk in. 

 Wife won't let me spend much money on stuff, so i have to be selective. I have about 19 bags full of stuff in the basement. 

 Occupied Japan stuff, Marcroft/pfaltzgraf/McCoy bean pots, brown drip teapots from same companies, an Edison Diamond Disc phongraph with all of the original discs, about 5 boxes full of ACL's, golf hat from 1993 ameritech open signed by ray floyd, simon hobday and don massengale, redwing prarie home companion commemorative 30yr mug, jadeite stuff, mikasa stuff, pottery from the guy who started the american pottery movement, Frostie Root Beer glasses, fire king, Fenton pieces and a '66 Thunderbird with a 428 in it (they only put those in the last 6months of production)....the list goes on...and on...
  She's sick of seeing it take up the laundry table and the floor under it..So no more buying stuff until I get rid of some of this stuff..


----------



## accountantadam (Sep 21, 2011)

ironmountain - sounds like you have some pretty good stuff in the basement. I always do well with anything mccoy, jadeite, fire king and fenton. The fenton stuff is getting hard to find down here, or the prices have really gone up. To be expected I guess since they announced they're not making it anymore. I'm really lucky that my wife tolerates all my buying and selling as well as she does. I think she's beginning to lose patience now though. We're getting ready for a big sale the 3rd weekend in October, and I've got stuff everywhere.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 21, 2011)

I feel you adam about the wife issue. As long as I'm selling, the wife is fine. If it sits there and I'm "collecting" to get some inventory, she gets a bit irksome.  

 You should do well at the sale. Then you can show her the phat money you made and how stuff is gone now...she'll be happy.

  We have a rummage sale every year at wife's parents house. Normally there are people standing outside of the garage door pacing and waiting. She has 3 sisters so there's always a ton of stuff. We did well, but still had 3 trucks full of stuff. So it all ended up at our house in the basement.  We had a 2 day sale. Started Sat at 8 and people were there at 6:30. We did 500 on the first day. second day, we did 1100 or so. Buddy and I made more than everyone, we sold 400+........that quieted my wife right down....

 GL with the sale! Always fun to run or go to, unless it's 400 degrees outside.


----------



## accountantadam (Sep 22, 2011)

Ironmountain - My wife is the same way, Likes to see the money come in. I think she's just griping now because I have sale stuff in 2 rooms of the house, and drag more is as soon as I get some boxed up. She does get 1st pick of anything I bring home, so she likes that too. We've financed our vacations the last 3 years doing these sales. Nothing too pricey, but long weekend trips somewhere usually. 1100 is not bad at all for a 2 day sale. Sounds like you guys get a good crowd. We've been running 3 sales a year for a few years now. Usually 1 at  the end of april or beginning of may, one around the 4th of july, then the big one in Oct.  We have a 40x60 3 door pole barn that we'll completely fill up for the oct. sale, plus more stuff outside. We have a guy come set up on 1 side of the lot that does chainsaw carvings. We also stock up on pumpkins and mums to sell. A lot of work, but we have a good time doing it. Hopefully the weather holds out. I'm hoping for 65 degrees and sunny during the day that weekend.


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 22, 2011)

Iron, I am hoping the weather co-operates this weekend. I plan on having all my stuff out and set up at O-dark thirty. Then go and post signs before daylight. Come back, double check everything and be ready for the first lugnut to swing in and spend some cash! Or wake me from sleeping in the lounge chair! With a sign that says "please kick attendant for service".

 Hoping to clear this stuff out as fast as possible. Have a few purchases to make. And you know Kellyco is so close.....to get to.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 23, 2011)

It'll be nice to sell all that stuff and make some cash. I thought about doing it with all of the stuff I have. I'll probably throw it up on Etsy or back on ebay. 

 adam, 
 sounds like a sweet gig. Big pole barn for room, enough money to pay for some fun and it clears everything out to make room for more!


----------



## toddrandolph (Sep 23, 2011)

I do one sale here a year, mostly all stuff I either buy at other sales or pick off the curb. I live next to the fairgrounds, so it's always the third weekend in August during the fair. It all gets dragged out to the front yard, as most people won't stop unless they can see what you have from the road to be sure it's not all baby stuff and tupperware. Sometimes if I have enough stuff I will do an April sale in the barn and also sell throughout the year on craigs list and to local dealers and pickers.  It's a lot of work but fun and a good way to make extra money.


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 24, 2011)

This is the last one for the year for me. A bit nippy out posting signs at 6am. Got everything set and had a neighbor stop by already. Its pretty foggy out here so it may be a bit before the rampage begins. Going to try my best to get rid of it all today.

 Want to go detecting again pretty bad before this snow flies. 

 Iam sure you all saw what happened to gold and silver over the last 2 days. Hang on to what you have. Now is a good buying opp at these prices. That is if you can find anyone selling. Ive found most of these coin dealers dunk the silver and gold until a more profitable time. Even though they are buying at these cheap prices. I suppose this is why we rummage to get some good deals.

 Iron.....Fisher F5 or Garrett AT-Pro?? if I make enough and then another BH-505 Bogo. That things been a coins and gold/sivler machine. Though the Mxt-p is going to get a serious workout this week.

 Good luck rummaging this weekend everyone!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Sep 24, 2011)

> bought a nice stack of license plates


 
 Hey Adam, any Nevada plates in that stack? []  ~Mike


----------



## accountantadam (Sep 25, 2011)

Mike - Nothing from Nevada in this stack, all ohio's. One pretty nice 1942 in there. Any years you're looking for from Nevada? I'll keep my eyes open for you.
 Todd- How's your luck on craigslist? I've been doing better buying than selling from there. I've found a few free pages within facebook, and I've been moving some stuff there.
 MIdigger- How did the sale go? Move a lot of stuff??
 I really struck out this weekend. Went to 3 auctions and a yard sale, and only ended up with a couple things. A nice water pitcher made by hall for General Electric I hadn't seen before, 16 lamps, and a cast iron name plate from Circleville. Hopefully next weekend will be better, but I've noticed the garage sales are really slowing down now, starting to get cooler here


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 25, 2011)

Acct- I figured with what I had id do fairly well. I posted it as a "Man sale" and last time we were busy all day. This time?? I think the economy has really got people holding their cash. I only did maybe 125 and had very little traffic, even though it was a nice day out.

 So instead of sitting all day today I made the decision to pull the signs and close it down. I have others I can get rid of most of it to, and figure thats what I will do. I can see why people have the 1/2 off or make an offer signs out, there just isnt much money to be had around these parts.

 Probably go metal detecting later this afternoon. Hope some of you found some deals this weekend.


----------



## Stardust (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Mike ~  I found something I know you will like ~ [] 
 star ~ *


----------



## toddrandolph (Sep 26, 2011)

accountant- I love craigs list both for buying and selling. I mostly sell antique furniture, and do much better in winter when there are not other yard sales and flea markets and when people have more time to travel to come take a look. Buying there is good too, but you have to be patient and regularly check the listings.


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 26, 2011)

MI, 

 Looks like the consensus is saying AT Pro because you get more for your buck...you can take it into the water and it's great on land. The AT also has a better coil and runs at a higher frequency which means it's more likely to help you find rings better.

   But there are other models that have great features and work very very well. The tesoro Vacquero is on of them. 

  Also seems lately Garrett's QC has been lacking a bit. As far as the waterproof case letting water in, issues with the lower rod..easily fixed that I know they are being very helpful with people having these issues.

 The Minelab Exterra is a sweet machine also..unless you're going into the water alot, i'd get the 705...they are competitively priced. and Im sure one of the dealers on the web forum i go to would be more than happy to hook you up whichever way you choose. 


 If I didnt have the cash to get the F75, I'd get the 705, Vacquero, at pro, fisher f5....


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 26, 2011)

Todd, how do you compete in craigslist? I surf it everyday and the amount of money or stuff for a barter is ridiculous. I see people selling common sodas for 199 each. It's worth it because they know they are very old. I realize the practive of inflating it so people will try to get you down, but it's getting ridiculous. I still like perusing CL everyday waiting to fid what I need for some basement projects...It always seems as if people want or think they're going to get retail for items.....

 ok.../end rant


----------



## toddrandolph (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, craigs list is mostly full of ridiculously overpriced items ( just like buy it now on ebay) but there are some great deals on there. You just have to respond as soon as a good item is posted. The good ones get sold right away and the ads deleted so if you only look once a day you are unlikely to see anything good. I've always preferred CL and yard sales over ebay and regular auctions, because though it takes more time the potential rewards are much greater and besides, I enjoy the challenge.


----------



## accountantadam (Sep 30, 2011)

MI- I'm sorry to hear your sale didn't go any better than that. You gonna try another one before the weather finally turns?
 I know what you guys mean about craigslist. Seems like most people have absolutely no idea what stuff's actually worth. They think just because it's older, it must be worth a fortune. Or you see this line " I'm asking 40, they're going on ebay for 75". Except they fail to mention if you actually look at the completed listings, whatever they're trying to sell is bringing 10. 
 On a better note, I did pretty well this morning. 2 pieces of hull pottery, 4 old irons, a midland motor oil can, a wagner cast iron skillet, 2 sets of scales, a coca cola bottle opener, and a real nice gem beverages cooler. Found 1 bottle, an amber clover's distemper medicine.
 Anyone else have any luck this morning??


----------



## toddrandolph (Sep 30, 2011)

No luck this morning, I went to one estate sale, arrived over an hour before the posted starting time and thought I was the first one there until she told me that they had people show up yesterday. Doesn't matter as it was all junk and high prices and I doubt there was anything there to begin with. The sales are really slowing down, the season is about done for this year around here.


----------



## MIdigger (Sep 30, 2011)

Acct- well I think Iam done for the year with me setting up rummages. I mean money is very tight here. I was amazed at how few people turned up. Last time we were over run. But, after attending so many sales and seeing 1/2 off or best offer at many Sunday sales I shouldve known.

 Got rid of some stuff, donated some, tossed some, and wheeled some off. And the best part is the car now fits back in the garage!.

 With todays weather, I can see Winters not far off. Could see your breath, frost, rain, wind, leaves all over the place. Just cleaning up things and putting stuff away. Guess I wont be buying anymore shorts for this year. Unless we get the weekend of Indian summer.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 1, 2011)

was cold up here too...not as windy though...tomorrow supposed to be in the 60's and 4mph wind..good day for the MD. 

 I'm kind of irked. Friend of mine owns 400 storage units and last year my buddy and I took all of the stuff from delinquent clients (by law he has to announce the auction in the paper etc.....we just get there right away and tear through it)...last year, he had a client who had about 1500 albums/cd's/mini discs/dvd's...all new. we took the pics, we handled the shipping/selling/packaging...and we fed him money.....

 I think he and his gf are trying to do it themselves this year.(he barely knows how to turn a computer on so I'm wondering how that's going..plus his GF is conniving and sneaky)..He hasn't called at all and he has 3 auctions tomorrow. So one of us or both of us are just going to go down there and snag everything and just buy it...

 either that or i'm just going to have the wife drop me off somewhere and MD all day..need to get out and get it done before this weather gets too bad. Although the forecast is for a warmer oct/nov than the avg...


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 1, 2011)

Interesting you bring up cds etc. When I was out at a ball park I looked in the dumpster (junkmans habit) there were cartons of old 78 records in there. I debated dumpster diving (probably shouldve) but I left them. Probably worth a mint.


----------



## rickoroni (Oct 1, 2011)

I ended up getting a scrapbook full of newspapers from the day after Elvis died.... theres about 5 newspapers and over 100 clippings along with advertisements including Elvis and some stamps...and i happened to know the seller so she let it go for free.....So I had a decent day


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 2, 2011)

Todd - I hate when people do that. Thats happened to me numerous times as well. If you're gonna advertise it as opening at a certain time, then thats when it should open. 
 Ironmountain - that stinks your so called "friend" is trying to cut you out. 
 Finally picked up some nice bottles yesterday. Rainy and 50 down here, but we went to an auction with some decent stuff. 10 boxes of bottles there, and I ended up with 4 boxes. Couple of locals I didn't have yet, including a nice paper label flask. I'm gonna try to get some pictures up this week, I need some help on values of some of them. Also got a nice metal telescoping fishing rod with a green hornet reel, a mccoy cookie jar, a few nice pieces of glass, some hand tools, 2 ice cream chairs, a box of post cards, an old saw, and some toys.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 2, 2011)

I found my azz sitting in this computer chair all day.


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 2, 2011)

Went to the flea mkts today. The Rockwood race track one had lots of bottles and goods. The others I saw a lot of stuff. kept my purchases to silver and coins. Did see a close copy of the Wolverine soda I have, but this one the guy had didnt have the wolverine embossed on his. said my would be 1910 or so. 

 Lots of antique stuff. Was nice to look around at some interesting items and have some elbow room.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 3, 2011)

I seriously need to travel and hit real flea markets and auctions...you guys (digger and adam) always get good stuff...

 Didnt even get to MD much this weekend... 

 wife had me doing junk on sat and I was feeling horrid (sinus issues with the weather)...

 wife's friend gave her a 1940's sofa that her grandmother had given her. Nice gesture, ugly sofa. wife wanted to put it upstairs in the spare bedroom...so i thought, great, haul it up there, go MD....oh no...She just had to move my daughter into the spare bedroom, move all the stuff from the spare room into daughter's "old" bedroom...took about 7hrs...I had an hour to MD....found a ton of foil, poptabs and that was it...at least I'm clearing the park of junk.

 side note: dogs and very expensive berber carpet do not mix...
  We had 9 or so snags the dogs had made with their nails....at least it's easy to fix...
 Put adhesive ( i just used some Titebond wood glue) into the hole of the snag. take scratch awl, push the snag into the hole (push awl through the padding to the floor), place hand on awl/carpet, slowly pull out..mush the tip of the glue bottle into hole on top of the new loop you've made, place heavy book on for 24hrs...carpet looks brand new...now I have to sew a 9" rip vac made when wife let it sit in one spot running....

 that involves a curved upholstery needle, monofilament fishing line, glue, tacks/small nails to hold it when stretched...going to be fun.

 if it's nice tomorrow, I'm going right after i get kids to school....going to spend all day there since wife will be at work, kids at school.


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 3, 2011)

Well Iron-youre very handy around the house. surely the wife appreciates that. I was going to go detecting yesterday afternoon, but didnt get home til about 8:30pm or so. Long day. Stopped in waterford for a bite to eat after Fred slipped in to the scca car races (I never knew the place existed) and watched the races for a bit.

 The flea mkts were well attended, once it warmed up a bit. Most of the people were willing to deal. The coins/sets I got at great prices. I got a couple proof sets (silver) and the guy was in such a hurry to sell out and leave he actually tossed in an extra one FREE just to get rid of them. then he tried to have me buy his foreign coins out which I declined (no silver), and all current stuff. Also got some Franklin halves and Engelhard 1oz round reasonable. Lots of people aware silvers at 29.90 and trying all kind of BS to charge 36 and up supposedly (because its so hard to find). I just laughed at all these "truths"......Yes, you pay a premium for the metals (to a legit dealer) but Iam not paying 6 bucks to willy-pete so he can buy an extra 40oz tonight.

 But, overall the exp was a pretty good one. Had a good time and the food at the burger/sports bar was great. Going detecting in a bit hope to clear some more fields today.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 3, 2011)

sounds like you had fun today! always nice to find some nice deals and some good chow. 

  If you want some coins, the metal detecting forum I go to has a classifieds section and inside there is a numismatist section where ppl sell coins..not just dug stuff, but graded stuff etc too..must be for decent prices because alot of people buy them up...it's the friendly metal detecting forum...nice place, a ton of MD info.

 also, my friend who owns a sweet all homemade food Italian restaurant and just happens to be an avid MD'er and happens to have been collecting coins since he was a kid and decided to open a little store and now buys/sells etc.. would probably hook you up if guided you to him, besides that, he's one of the most honest dealers I've ever seen.

 time to go fix that long berber snag.


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 4, 2011)

Italian restraunt you say??? My weakness......Man I love Italian foods.

 Had to go have some nuclear heart stress test today. Man I hate those things. I do a lot of walking MDing, etc but at the end, I almost would prefer to fall over dead on the machine than keep going! Glad thats over. Plus having a migraine and not being able to take my meds for that....well it wasnt a very pleasant expirience.

 May go down and MD my sisters house (lives down the street). And some more here at the house. Maybe more 1896 V nickels laying around you know!

 Tomorrow I have a park planned to hit accross town with 3 parking lots. Probably some spending change, then maybe hit the parks near here or the fair grounds again (havent covered but maybe 1/2-2/3rds of that yet. Plus theres got to be more silver.

 Havent even changed the batteries out yet of the MXT-P yet. Seem to last pretty long in there. But, I have a 24 pack of alkaline standing by. Nothing worse than being in a great place and ..opps outta juice and no replacements.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 4, 2011)

yeah...good old fashioned homemade Italian food...he hand makes everything. from the bread/pasta/sauce/meatballs to the desserts. 

 Hope the stress test went well!!! I'm getting used to doctors now. Especially after MRIs on my head, my neck for the new found epilepsy stuff, sleep deprived eeg's and 5hrs of testing for other things. 

 I do not envy you for having migraines. My daughter gets them. She had the kind that's one long continuous migraine and neuro had to break it up with periactin so that it would interrupt them and make them into normal spaced out migraines...now she's fine with meds, but for a year or so it was horrid. My son has had a couple and they were hardcore. Sunglasses on in the house, nauseous, headache so bad it hurt just to sit there.

 Do you use headphones with the MXT? Headphones will extend battery life greatly. I get about 30hrs on 2 9 volts. with headphones. without, it's very short. The only thing that strains the battery alot is when I hit the pinpoint button..Huge battery drain.


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, my sister has them the worst such as you describe. Mine feel like the old Addams family "Uncle Fester" with his head in that big clamp on his head. Usually 1-2 pills and I am ok. The problem was I woke up with it, and couldnt take any meds until after that test (which started at noon) and ended about 2:30pm.

 Yes, I use the headphones on all my detectors. I read as you said, that it extends batt life and its also not annoying anyone around me with the beeps/and squeals etc. Plus being stealthy can be good, keeping undesirables away (kids) wanting to pester you and follow you everywhere. I try to keep a distance away and mind my own business. But once in a while people will politely ask if Ive found anything and I will show them and try to get back to why Iam there.

 Hopefully I will come up with a few odds and ends in the morning, plan on hitting that park about 11am or so after I get done running to church.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 5, 2011)

I love when I'm out and you get 3-4 little kids that run up and basically sit 2" from your dig hole and are peering in waiting for the goodness to come out.

 the new neighbors have an 8yr old boy and a 6yr old girl and the 8yr old will see me go to the park and 10mins later hes right there..hard to get rid of someone who's just curious and helping someone dig treasure. 

 People I know, I don't mind hanging out with me. People I don't know gets annoying. Plus you don't want to have some youngster come up and follow you around and have a parent come headhunting you for luring their kid away. That kind of grief isn't needed. GL tomorrow when you get out. I'm walking daughter and dog to the bus stop, bringing dog home, grabbing my stuff and gone.


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 5, 2011)

Had a grandma ask me as I got ready to leave "did you find anything?" "why yes ma`am I did. Would you like to see?" the ole eyes lit up. I said its not very much today but Ive 12 coins today, but didnt go through the whole lot. She thought that was pretty neat. Tried to be pleasant, she thanked me for my time and left.

 I wouldve stayed longer but all these moms and tots were everywhere. Tried to dodge them and work around them but I was blocaded at most every turn. So its back to the fairgrounds and hope to find some coin.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 5, 2011)

nice that you can dirt fish at the fairgrounds..they lock the fairgrounds here. Could walk in I guess, but I'm thinking it's a no-no.  

 You should have said to the grandma "how old is your house? I'll come detect your house and we can see what's in the ground".

  I tried to keep a fair distance between myself and the playground area today and it didn't work...ended up having two youngsters come up and I hear their mom yelling for them to not bother me...didn't work...I suggested that they listen to their mother so they don't get into trouble and promised to show them good stuff if I find it...


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, we always try to be polite. besides we may recruit another MD`er. (cutting into my millions!). I think a lot of the people think its quackery or some kind of B.S. I am amazed at the advances in the tech of the machines.

 Hoping to do some last minute rummaging if the weather holds. Been about 70 here which is great detecting/rummage/bottle digging weather. Maybe find some good finds although I figure there will be far fewer sales and maybe some bargains because of that (fewer customers--may cut prices to move the stuff).


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 6, 2011)

Went picking through some old barns last night, got too dark on us, I think we're going back saturday afternoon. Looks like there could be some decent stuff. Got a couple yard sales lined up for in the morning, and a couple for my dad to hit. Gonna be a busy weekend. Auction planned for Saturday morning, then back to try to get some stuff from the barns, then a big flea market on Sunday. Last flea market of the year, so maybe some people will want to deal, so they don't have to pack their stuff up and take it back home. After that, its time to start getting ready for our big sale next weekend. I'm hoping the weather holds out for one more week. Hope everyone is able to find some good stuff out and about this weekend!!!


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 6, 2011)

How has the weather been in Ohio adam?  It's been 70's all week here, today it's 77ish...sounds like you get to have fun next cpl of weeks. Barn picking and sales and stuff...good times.


----------



## Brains (Oct 7, 2011)

this one bought a dessauer's ink cone ink the other day at a garage sale for $1... 'bout the only think i've ever found at a garage sale.
 craigslist is good every once in a while... though i haven't found anything of interest recently...


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 7, 2011)

Ironmountain - Been real nice here this week - mid 70's. Supposed to be 80 and sunny this weekend. Looks like maybe some rain the middle of the week, and possibly cooler, but i'll take 60-65 if its sunny next weekend. Picked up a nice westmoreland lidded candy dish this morning on the way to work.


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 7, 2011)

JACKPOT!!  military items were out today. 3ps 81m/m mortar metal boxes(pr) for 15 bucks, 1943 AsW43 German bayonet matching numbers bayo and scabbard W/correct frog.......20.00  Should bring 125.00 or so.
 Got some coins, brass/aluminum/wire and some old Ball Ideal jars (clear with bales) I have to look up. Plus an unmarked clear w/bale patd July 14 1908 looks like a 1/2 gallon looks like a 9 with a line under it on the bottom? anyone got an idea on this one? glass top with lip.

 Also CCM Redwings jersey (like new) XXL for 1.00......Talk about cheap. Plus other stuff I have yet to mess with.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 7, 2011)

good weather ahead is a good thing..  

 I like some of the westmoreland stuff...

 I once found a pfaltzgraff vase. it was ugly... I first thought it was like that pink and light blue stuff they sell to tourists in the SW.  8" high or so and it had the old keystone with big P in it..one of their first marks.  Turns out it was one of the first color schemes they used just after they started doing what they do.

 I need to go through all of the bags of stuff, all of my 78 records and most of my acls...I want to upgrade and selling off stuff is going to be the fastest way. after bags of stuff goes and the 78's ill see if i have enough to get what i want. Because it's going to be a fisher 70 or a 75...not a ton of diff and 400 difference..

 Did some research on this Holton french horn I snagged...I took the tarnish off. Left the original lacquer on it, and I'm just going to slap some mcguires or lacquer polish, use some pledge to seal it and keep it shiny (this is all after doing a 4hr bath in the tub)...saw one for worse shape than mine on this music website, it sold for 2800 bucks...people like the original patina, even on instruments.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice MI! I don't even have an opportunity to hit sales like you guys do...jealousy!

  I'm going to jackpot land in a few mins...

 that school I posted before that is now apartments for the elderly. I have to go there, because it's Housing Commission owned,and i'm going to do some IT stuff,  and I have permission and the guy who does maint. asked me to bring a backpack with all my stuff in it because the part on the far left caved in again........it's right on the edge of the grass where it meets the road. The thing keeps collapsing.  And everytime it does, they fix it...like every few years. It used to a small dump for the school and for the buildings after. He said they always see old bottles (this area is all when iron mountain was first formed here...1800's)

 across the street you might see a vacant lot on the pic, the vacant lot is still there, and vacant....and there was an old park behind the school at the bottom of a small slope, it's now empty field and they put tennis courts where the original parking lot was....and....the skating rink was where the baseball outfield and up to another small slope were....I was told that almost every night there'd be hundreds of parents sitting there drinking or drinking coffee waiting for their kids to be done...was like a town coffee klatch...and that area is near a park...nothing big..maybe 1/2-1acre.   I went there once on way back to my vehicle and found a silver quarter 1/2" down...so it should be decent....Only bad thing is, it's at the base of the iron mine...so going to get alot of false signals just from all the mine rock...i'll take pics and post them tonight. probably going to disc out iron, crank it up high sens. and see how bad it gets and just lower sens as i go...this is the place where I literally found 2 pockets full of quarters in a 4x4 area...

 K..i'm getting that look that says "are we going?" .


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 7, 2011)

Well today I have to be happy with my rummage finds, because detecting at the park was, well, dismal.....I feel like a trainee. 5 pennies, and 2 dimes, small triangle of copper,some brass washers and thats all.

 On a good note, I have discovered some new areas to detect tomorrow. Couple of parks and schools. Today the one side of the park I like to work had a wedding, and didnt want a bunch of drunks tagging behind asking incoherent questions. So, I did the small side.

 Iron.....I am impatiently awaiting your report about the area depicted in the photo. I am sincerely hoping you found something. A BIG find would be nice!


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 8, 2011)

digger, 

 was that you at my park? finding a quarter the hard way!  

 well I ended up only having 20mins tonight to hit the old school site...

 .they'd been shutting their workstations down on the day of the backup. Not paying attention to the yellow post it note on their monitor and the big reminder on their desk calenders that I marked specifically on each thurs of the week.
 So that was an easy fix. 

  Somehow a virus/trojan/hunk of malware whatever shows up. I'm thinking, damn, nice work....I have their wireless/hardwire router's firewall config'd and setup. I have the wireless shut off on her pc and on the router. So she only has just a cat5 cable from wall to modem, router, pc. and Trend Micro's business suite thing(which has a config'd software firewall)...am not able to run anything that goes online or has the properties of security software...boot into safe mode/networking. run scans from regcleaner,ezcleaner,spybot,malwarebytes. all come up with 0 threats...
 Run TM's Antivirus and I stopped looking at it after 2hrs of seeing each file with this huge line of text (running the scan in "DoS" mode) with each service, file it goes to virus, couldn't quarrantine so deleted it. it's only at 15% completed and I text her that I won't be back 'til Monday because of the wait time for this scan to go through....turns out she "accidentally" turned off the scan junk as it comes through mail or internet option..

 I look outside, it's 5:30...1hr left max to detect...get outside, wife texts me...buddy from back home texts me..finally turned off the cell and spent the last 20mins to myself. start at the edge of the road so I can work my way to the stairs that are original and go from bldg to road...I get about 15 feet..just picking up junk so far and wife shows up to get me....so no time to even get pics..

 Told wife that she's running me there tomorrow so I can spend a few hrs... Was actually pretty nice. Wasn't sure how the residents were going to like some youngster digging in "their" lawn....The grandma's were more interested in what I found than little kids get. 

  I've gotta dig the side of that hill...the miners would eat lunch on top of it and it's a huge slope that's cut into 3 "steps"...some of the stuff they tossed down there after eating has to be there. and there's a mineshack at the base of the other hill that I'm going to snoop in. Its all city property so I can go there and play around.

 here's another pic of the school...better view with the 2 annex buildings there..those are gone..now a small parking lot and a graduated slope going up to the current indoor ice arena...elementary school lower right, lower left the empty lot that is still empty...behind is the hill up to the top of the mine. really cool little block there..The cement stairs you see facing you with kids walking down them are still there...I was on the other side of the bldg. heading to the other set of stairs....


----------



## Dugout (Oct 8, 2011)

Happy hunting you guys. Hope you detect something great.


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 8, 2011)

Just 1 mercury dime (1922) and a unreadable wheatback penny (64coins total). We did hit some rummage sales. I got a neat little crock type jug  Boone whiskey from Kentucky. Looks like a quart jug with cork stopper for .50 cents, and a couple military pins for 50 cents.

 About 1/2 were kiddie shows and we blew past them. No brass/alum/copper scrap today. Maybe hit a few tomorrow for the big "clearance name your own price" sales.

 Good luck tomorrow shoppers!!


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 10, 2011)

Ironmountain - I've never seen anything like that horn before...pretty cool!  Hit an auction saturday morning, bought an old carpenter's trunk, a double tree, a square shovel, 2 trailer tags from 1932, a B&O Railroad tool, an old hay trolley??, an old gas can, and some implements for a toy tractor. Was supposed to go dig through some barns, so we left the auction early, and the guy backed out on showing the barns. Yesterday got up and hit a flea market, got a stack of 22 licences plates, mostly 50's and 60's. I also got another fruit jar for my collection. Anybody else have any luck?


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 10, 2011)

That's the ugly Pfaltzgraff vase I had..From the hours of research I put into it, it's one of the first colors they used for pottery and stuff..1930's ish...I picked it up at a rummage sale for a buck or so...was a nice turnaround...k...off to fix computers and go detect some fun stuff...


----------



## Aumie (Oct 12, 2011)

I found this plate while cleaning out our old farm shed that used to be my grandparents. I really don't know anything about china or pirkenhammer, the only thing I know about borgfeldt is that it closed in '76 and they imported porcelain. But I figure a few hours on google may fill me in.

 Also found an old percolator, and a vintage kodak camera.


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 12, 2011)

Those are some nice finds. Ive not dug or found any intact. Some pieces had the date on them and the mfg. Earliest one was 1880.


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 16, 2011)

Might go this afternoon and see if anyones got a sale. If they did they probably had low attendance and may be some good deals to be had today.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 16, 2011)

2800 bucks for a light bulb? []


----------



## Dugout (Oct 16, 2011)

Well Rick, just what are you going to come up with next????


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 17, 2011)

Sales are sure dwindling in these parts. i think I saw maybe 3 the whole weekend. Didnt get a chance to check them out. Might this weekend if the weathers a bit nicer may have a few more.

 Have a feeling it will be a early snow/Winter around here. After all that wind and rain, its good to see the sun and no wind.

 Like to go back to the last rummage and see if the old bot has anymore license plates from 1911-1915. Said he may have some old bottles. Had a cavalry sword but it was bent (said someone drove over it, he was drinking beer while we were talking I figured that one out). I believe it was a repro myself. Guess it would make a decent wall hanger.


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 17, 2011)

Same here MI, I think they're just about done. Supposed to be 60 and sunny this weekend, so may be a few around. We just finished up our big fall sale, so I guess its time to start collecting for the spring sale now. There'll probably still be some auctions around for a few more weeks down here as well, so I might be able to find a few more things


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 17, 2011)

I hope you did well at your sale. As you know, the one I had was a dud. Plenty of items just few people stopping and holding on to their cash. Although I cant blame them, they only have so much to spend on non essential items (collectibles).

 Things slow right down. Trying to concentrate on metal detecting and a few more bottle digs. May be find some good books to store up for winter reading.

 Would be nice to have a few more estate sales before the seasons over. Good luck down your way.


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 17, 2011)

We had an excellent sale. Started setting it up last sunday, and had the doors open and the signs out every afternoon. We had bought a load of pumpkins, gourds, and mums to sell as well. Sold a little each day, then sales really started picking up on thurday, and were great all weekend. It was mid 60's and sunny over the weekend, with only some wind to deal with. Haven't tallied up yesterday's total yet, but I figure we probably ended up close to $4,500 for the whole week.


----------



## ironmountain (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like you had a nice week and ending with a nice weekend..Good sales, good weather. 4500 is a nice hunk of change.  Your lucky you didn't have a ton of wind to deal with. It's been 20-30mph steady and big gusts...and cold...one day in shorts and tshirt doing yardwork. next day, sweatshirt, jacket, jeans...


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 17, 2011)

We had about the same wind here friday and saturday, 15 - 25 mph. We're lucky my grandparents own a 40 by 48 garage right in town, so we really didn't have to fight the wind like some of the outside vendors. We moved quite a bit of stuff, still have some stuff I really thought would move though. Looks like rainy and in the 50's this week down here


----------



## MIdigger (Oct 20, 2011)

Weather is supposed to clear a bit by tomorrow (no rain). Probably go metal detecting but watch for any rummage signs along the way. Probably a few left over somewhere. Possibly hit a flea mkt or 2.


----------

